# Best way to go about placing design on shirt



## MHMinc (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm fairly new to the t-shirt game. I came up with my own design/brand and they have been selling left and right. Currently I am using vinyl and heat pressing it on to shirts. My problem is my font/logo uses 3 different colors Green, white and Red with a gold foil money sign. I have to cut each word then make sure they are lined up. Is there an easier way? Is there a company that would make that transfer for me (including the gold foil look) already cut? Or should I find another way to make this shirt instead of using HTV?


----------



## TheChosenLoader (Sep 29, 2016)

If you Google Apex Embroidery you might have some use for their services


----------



## MHMinc (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you , I will have to give them a call to see if they can help


----------



## luijay (May 4, 2015)

how did it go?


----------



## MHMinc (Aug 23, 2016)

Haven't called yet, was still trying to research more options myself. I did check out their site and plan on calling tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleDaggerTees (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow! Congratulations on having shirts that sell left, right, and centre! That's what I'm shooting for! How long have you been in the game?

-BTW, I have a supplier that does digital direct to garment so I don't have the problem you describe, but I can't get gold foil either


----------



## MHMinc (Aug 23, 2016)

Had the idea for over 8 yrs sold my 1st one 2 months ago. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

